# Router - Schlüssel rausfinden



## incontrol (7. September 2009)

*Router - Schlüssel rausfinden*

Heho!

Ich habe meinen PC formatiert und habe leider den Key fürn Router nicht mehr, kann also im Moment nicht mehr von da aus ins Internet. Das WLAN-Netzwerk ist mit WPA2-PSK verschlüsselt, Router ist Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7113. Gibt's ne Möglichkeit, mir den Key anzeigen zu lassen, auf dem Laptop meiner Mutter z.B.? Oder irgendwie auf den Router zugreifen?


----------



## DanielX (7. September 2009)

*AW: Router - Schlüssel rausfinden*

Nein, das einzige was du machen kannst wenn du keinerlei Login Daten mehr hast, ist den Router zu reseten.

Die FritzBox dürfte irgendwo am Gehäuse einen ganz kleinen Knopf haben, den man für den Reset ca. 10 Sekunden drücken muss.

MfG DanielX


----------



## midnight (7. September 2009)

*AW: Router - Schlüssel rausfinden*

Bist du sicher, dass man das Ding Hardwareresetten kann? Also bei meiner FritzBox geht das nicht...


so far


----------



## Phil_5 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Router - Schlüssel rausfinden*

Der WLAN Key, steht normal auf der unterseite der FritzBox (bei mir jedenfalls), wenn du ihn nicht geändert hast.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2009)

*AW: Router - Schlüssel rausfinden*

ich hätte da auch mal ne frage: kann man denn vor dem formatieren die WLAN-einstellungen seiner WLAN-karte irgendwie sichern? meine eltern sind in urlaub, da wollte bei der gelegenheit den PC meines vaters neu einrichten (neue HDD), aber ich weiß nicht, wo er das handbuch für den router mit den zugangsdaten hat... ^^


----------



## aurionkratos (7. September 2009)

*AW: Router - Schlüssel rausfinden*

Ansonsten müsstest du einfach auf den Router per LAN zugreifen, da sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## kmf (7. September 2009)

*AW: Router - Schlüssel rausfinden*

Mit dem Lapttop deiner Mutter geht es, aber du musst per Lan-Kabel mit der Box connecten.

Die Box startest dann durch

http://fritz.box/

im Internet-Explorer


----------



## Phil_5 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Router - Schlüssel rausfinden*

Steht doch da 

Wenn der WLAN key abgespeichert wurde bzw. das Netz hinzugefügt kann man den WLAN key auslesen, dafür gibts auch Programme , ich habe leider keines auf die schnelle zur Hand wenn ich eines wiederfinden sollte in den unendlichen weiten des Storage Servers stell ichs online. 

EDIT:
Jackpot: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_key.html


----------



## midnight (7. September 2009)

*AW: Router - Schlüssel rausfinden*

Also erstmal sollte man klären, ob es sich um das Kennwort für das Webinterface oder den W-Lan-Key handelt.
Wenns nur der W-Lan-Key ist, dann kannst du einfach per Lan auf die Box zugreifen und den Key auslesen.
Wenn du das Passwort nicht mehr weißt, dann hast du mit Zitronen gehandelt. Da gibts glaub ich ne Software von AVM mit der man über USB resetten kann.

so far


----------



## incontrol (7. September 2009)

*AW: Router - Schlüssel rausfinden*



kmf schrieb:


> Mit dem Lapttop deiner Mutter geht es, aber du musst per Lan-Kabel mit der Box connecten.
> 
> Die Box startest dann durch
> 
> ...



Das hat funktioniert, musste nicht mal per LAN-Kabel connecten. Danke auch an all die anderen Poster, das Problem war aber (glücklicherweise für mich Internetnubi) weitaus simpler als ihr angenommen habt. 
Man dankt.


----------

